# Repairing Scratches - 5D MKIII



## nickdale (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys 

Recently had my MKIII out on a bit of a rough shoot and have a couple of annoying small scratches that have gone through the black body - any idea where I can get these repaired? 

Thanks


----------



## PackLight (Dec 27, 2012)

How bad does it affect your pictures IQ?


----------



## Phenix205 (Dec 28, 2012)

Get more scratches, then you'll forget about them being there. I scratched my 1v on the first day. It did bother me for a couple of days, then there were more, and more...


----------



## Pixelsign (Dec 28, 2012)

don't worry about them. only real photographers have scratched cameras 8)


----------



## jondave (Dec 28, 2012)

Better have it repaired, you wouldn't want people to think you're not a top-notch photog if they see the scratches on your camera.

On a technical note, the scratches might let some light through, even the smallest amount of light penetrating the body can affect exposure metering so best to have it repaired.


----------



## Ryan708 (Dec 28, 2012)

jondave said:


> Better have it repaired, you wouldn't want people to think you're not a top-notch photog if they see the scratches on your camera.
> 
> On a technical note, the scratches might let some light through, even the smallest amount of light penetrating the body can affect exposure metering so best to have it repaired.



That was a joke right? scratches in the body won't affect anything and I wouldnt worry about it, and there will be no light leak issue, unless you got the only 5dmKIII made of clear plastic.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 28, 2012)

I think everyone is going to agree here that light scratches on a camera are normal and can't be avoided. You fix these scratches and there will simply be more later to replace them. Think of it like a new car and feel relief that you can now stop worrying about the new camera finish, it's now officially scratched and ready for everyday use. Now you don't have to park the new camera way out in the far parking spaces! 

The question is: Why did you buy the camera? I get comments sometimes from other adults when I am on campouts, etc about having my expensive fancy camera out in the elements where it's wet, dirty, hot, etc. My simple answer is that is why I bought the camera, to take a LOT of images. If I start leaving it home, I'll sell it.

Scratches only indicate normal use and wear. Cracks, dents and serious abrasions are another issue entirely. Pray you never have those!

*It could always be worse... http://iphotonews.blogspot.com/2010/03/world-famous.html*


----------



## rpt (Dec 28, 2012)

Pixelsign said:


> don't worry about them. only real photographers have scratched cameras 8)


LOL!

True. Like the first scratch on your new car... Like Phenix205 said - one or two more scratches and you won't worry any more 

RustyTheGeek, well, what can I say, great minds...


----------



## curtisnull (Dec 28, 2012)

Back in 2006 I was on a job in the Northern Territory of Australia and I scratched up the top cover of one of my 1D2's pretty bad. It was just cosmetic and didn't affect the operation or IQ of the camera at all. A couple of months later I sent it to CPS Repair for something else and they replaced the scratched up top cover for free. I guess Canon didn't want a scratched up camera out there.


----------



## EdB (Dec 28, 2012)

I can only imagine how much better Elliot Erwitt would have been if his camera didn't look like this.


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 28, 2012)

If you really need to, you can apply a little flat black and do a quick wipe.

FWIW, on my last two Rebel cameras, I redid the Canon logo in light yellow/golden lacquer, which came out really well. I did a drop fill with a wipe off, and used some lacquer thinner on a paper towel to clean the edges. The body will hold up to trace amounts of that (dont use a lot, use at your own risk, etc etc... be warned).

So, if anyone sees a Rebel out there with yellow/golden logo, it was mine, and if its a XTi, its stolen from me!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2012)

Paint sticks (Flat black), even Sharpie pens will erase a minor scratch.


----------



## nda (Dec 28, 2012)

Tamiya Paint(modellers paint) semi gloss black(X-18) don't use a brush just dab at the scratch with cotton sheet


----------



## sanj (Dec 28, 2012)

Its nice that some people posted solutions to the question asked instead of giving smart comments!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 1, 2013)

sanj - you have a point. Ideas to answer the OP's question are good to see. I think most of the answers merely wanted to point out that regardless of the solution, it is ultimately a losing battle and waste of time unless the OP is planning to sell the camera right away and wants to improve resale value.


----------



## Faxon (Jan 5, 2013)

I think the well used Leica is wonderful. I wish I could expect to keep a camera long enough to achieve that.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got my first ding on my 5D3 today, funny, first thing I thought of was the car analogy. Move on.


----------



## eyeland (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryan708 said:


> jondave said:
> 
> 
> > Better have it repaired, you wouldn't want people to think you're not a top-notch photog if they see the scratches on your camera.
> ...


Or unless those were some pretty deep scratches along the lines of wolverine getting into a rage-fit over his cat not extending fully to pose for his model-shoot


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's ok, my 5D3 is made of adamantium


----------



## pwp (Jan 5, 2013)

Hell, this '59 Fender Stratocaster must sound terrible. Should be repaired immediately.

-PW


----------



## pwp (Jan 5, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> It's ok, my 5D3 is made of adamantium



..and all the 1-Series bodies are carved from a solid lump of Unobtanium.

-PW


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 5, 2013)

nickdale said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Recently had my MKIII out on a bit of a rough shoot and have a couple of annoying small scratches that have gone through the black body - any idea where I can get these repaired?
> 
> Thanks



You should be happy - you finally got a reason to upgrade to 1DX


----------



## hemidesign (Jan 5, 2013)

you should buy these... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-Professional-LCD-Screen-Protector-Glass-for-Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-MK-3-NEW-/261137525794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccd026c22

btw, like many people said here.. few scratches here and there, not a problem.. that means you're doing a good job as a professional photographer..

my mom used to say.. "old pan makes good food!"


----------



## rpt (Jan 5, 2013)

hemidesign said:


> my mom used to say.. "old pan makes good food!"


Well, as Moms usually are, I am sure she was talking about heat transfer from the pan base. Moms are reluctant to take credit and as a result transfer the credit elsewhere.

My theory is that Moms make good food in any pan, or wok or pot or... whatever...


BTW, the same goes for photographs. I am not saying that the pan - oops, camera or lens does not count. The person behind counts more. Naturally, the ingredients count even more...


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 5, 2013)

Slightly off topic - but - the issue of scratches is one of my concerns with the plastic top plate of the 6D.

The pentaprisms of our 5Ds at Building Panoramics have taken quite a battering over the years, and although the black enamel is chipped and scratched the alloy is quite durable when bounced against 12th century stone work ! 

I wonder how the 6D would cope. I would have much preferred no GPS and WiFi but a metal top cover - so I could scratch it with impunity !!

Seriously though, if you are a person who enjoys changing camera bodies for the latest version I can understand concern over scratches as it really knocks down the second hand value.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

Funny, right before I banged my 5d3 I was thinking of those rubber body wraps…but that's what I get for bushwhacking and walking frozen rivers looking for cool ice macro in 3 degrees.


----------



## infared (Jan 5, 2013)

rpt said:


> hemidesign said:
> 
> 
> > my mom used to say.. "old pan makes good food!"
> ...



My Mom told me that if my camera is scratched that I should give it a heavy coat of industrial black paint and then put it in a pre-heated oven, set at 500 degrees for 29 mins.


----------



## GuyF (Jan 5, 2013)

"Hell, this '59 Fender Stratocaster must sound terrible. Should be repaired immediately.

-PW"

Hey PW,

Is that a real '59 or a Custom Shop relic? (For non-guitar geeks; real or factory fake?)

Ta,

Guy.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

That pick guard looks too clean!


----------



## mustafa (Jan 5, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> ..... the alloy is quite durable when bounced against 12th century stone work !



You'll have to find another analogy for our NA readers!


----------



## rpt (Jan 5, 2013)

infared said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > hemidesign said:
> ...


Yup! Moms are always right. But don't be greedy and try to eat it the moment it comes out of the oven! Wait for it to cool


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

rpt said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



How about a Delkin skin that you bake in the low heat oven ala molding soles for shoes! lol emphasis on the LOL


----------



## pwp (Jan 6, 2013)

GuyF said:


> "Hell, this '59 Fender Stratocaster must sound terrible. Should be repaired immediately.
> -PW"
> 
> Hey PW,
> ...



Damn you're right! Should have picked that up myself. Had no idea there was a fake worn guitar market out there. I just did a search for images of heavily worn Strats for a playful post in this scratchy thread. There must be plenty of shots of beautifully worn genuine '59 Stratocasters or Telecasters around.

-PW


----------



## rpt (Jan 6, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...


All this apart, I think battle scars need to be displayed and not filled in...


----------



## emag (Jan 6, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> *It could always be worse... http://iphotonews.blogspot.com/2010/03/world-famous.html*



Holy cow!!! The fabled full-frame mirrorless and 500mm TS-E lens! I KNEW it wasn't a myth!!!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 6, 2013)

It's not perfect, but when I wear one of my cameras down to the white/translucent plastic, I go over it with a black sharpie. Like touch up paint on a car, it's not perfect, but it's 90% better.

I don't think I've ever done it unless I was getting the camera ready for an eBay sale.


----------



## tron (Jan 6, 2013)

You use it for 3 years as is, then you sell it and get 5DMkIV. Problem solved 8)


----------



## rpt (Jan 6, 2013)

emag said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > *It could always be worse... http://iphotonews.blogspot.com/2010/03/world-famous.html*
> ...


LOL! That is funny!


----------



## Ryan708 (Jan 8, 2013)

rpt said:


> emag said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



I heard that model had a light-leak issue


----------



## rpt (Jan 8, 2013)

Ryan708 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > emag said:
> ...


I heard that too. But nothing that some black tape would not cure


----------

